# UPDATE My grandfather and the Templars PART 2 (UPDATES AND PHOTOS)



## Casaubon (Nov 28, 2020)

Check out my old post here: Is any of this real? My grandfather and the Templars

 We asked a friend of ours to help with the translation. The rest of the box was just trash so I threw it away, but I kept the document and it is down below is the document for proof. Below is the translation. 





The Secret History of the World and the Poor Fellow-Soldiers of Christ and of the Temple of Solomon 

The surviving Templars and their New World Order. The day before the Order fell, a straw cart left their parisian fortress, the base of operations for the whole organization. Multiple manuscripts and historians mention this in passing, as if it was some minor detail. But the fact that this keeps getting said in the first place is indicative of something else, something bigger. Some of them got away.

The Templars not only knew they were going to be arrested, but they used it to further their Plan. The ones that got away clearly went to Provins, as can be demonstrated through historical documents, the region's catacombs used by the Templars and also the significance of the region to the Templars at the time. Multiple occult writings talk about "les XXXVI invisibles", and their vengeance.

Meanwhile, the arrested Templars are put on trial, designed to elicit false confessions. They confess to worshipping Baphomet, spitting and urinitating on the crucifix, sodomy, homosexuality and much more, this including the legendary Grandmaster Jacques de Molay. However, a large part of them later withdraw their confessions. Why? The only sound explanation is that, although knowing they would burn at the stake if they withdrew their confessions, they were willing to die for their principles and for their Plan. The Plan was real and the initial confessions were real! Many authors have pondered over the significance of those confessions. The aryan and celtic roots of knighthood in general and specifically of the Teutonic and Templar knights is well known, it has been proved they already dabbled into what today would be called "the occult" and at the time was heresy. Kabbalah, nordic religions, druidism, paganism, mystic islamic sects and more. So what could the confessions mean? From their roots, the knowledge the Templars had gathered went beyond Christianity, and their roots go much further back than Christ, historians agree on centuries in the least. So in forsaking the crucifix the Templars revealed a sliver of this Truth only they had found: Jesus did not die on the cross.

The remaining Templars, the relapses of Provins spread their wings throughout the world. Tomar (where the rite of the rose-cross spawned centuries before the manifests), England, Paris, Magdeburg, Jerusalem and countless other unknown places. Their Plan has been put in action already, for who has not glimpsed the hidden truth behind "six times one hundred and twenty" and the significance of St. John's Eve? The Masons (excluding the scottish rite, naturally), the followers of the rosy cross, the jesuits, the world is full of them. It is only up to us to foil their Plan, their Grand Scheme. Many have done their part and the Plan approaches completion. Guildiverni, the kings of France, even Churchill, their efforts having the sole purpose of making it so the whole world chants “Jacques de Molay, thou art avenged!”

December 22 2015.
708 years after the straw cart.



I think my grandfather was mentally unstable like I said in my last post, but is there any truth to this? Any opinions? Next week I'll be going to get that files box I talked about before (naturally I censured part of the address because it's personal information). Again, what do you all think about all this business?

Farewell and see you soon. Casaubon 28/11/2020.


----------



## msw141 (Nov 28, 2020)

Here's a quick and dirty pass through OCR to get this into text, needs cleaned up and then converted to English.

Hist"ria S'Ivta do Niurdo e a ordcni dos Pobres Cavaleiros de Cristo e do Templo de Salomão os Templários sobreviventes e a sua Nova Ordem Mundial. O dia anterior à queda da Ordem, urna 11-reta de feno partiu da sua fortaleza parisiense, a base de toda a organização. Múltiplos manuscritos lktoriadores mencionam isto de maneira passageira, Como se não passasse de um pequeno detalhe. Lis o próprio thto de que isto é afirmado repetidamente é indicativo de outra coisa, algo maior. Aieuns deles escaparam. 

Os Templários não apenas sabiam que seriam presos, mas utilizaram disso para avançar o seu Plano. Aqueles que escaparam claramente foram para Provins, como pode-se demonstrar através de documentos históricos, as catacumbas d3 região que eram utilizadas pelos Templários e também o significado da região para os Templários naquele período. Diversas obras ocultas também discorrem sobre "les XXXVI invisibles" e a sua vingança. 
Enquanto isso, os Templário detidos .são postos em julgamento, todo o processo a arquitetado para eliciar confiSsões falsas. Eles confessam venerar Baphomet, cuspir e urinar no crucifixo, sodomia, homosexualidade e muito mais, incluindo o lendário grão-mestre Jacques de Molay. Porém, mais tarde, uma boa parte .deles retratam suas confissões, os cavaleiros estavam dispostos a morrer pelos seus princípios e pelo seu Plano. O Plano era verdadeiro e as confissões iniciais eram reais! Muitos autores já ponderaram sobre o significado de tais confissões. As raízes arianas e célticas da cavalaria em geral e especificamente as dos cavaleiros Teutônicos e Templários, são bem conhecidas. Já é provado que eles se já se envolviam no que hoje é chamado de "oculto", que na época era heresia. Cabala, religiões nórdicas, druidismo, paganismo, seitas islâmicas místicas e mais. Então, o que as confissões poderiam significar? Desde suas raízes, o conhecimento que os Templários haviam adquirido ia além do Cristianismo e suas raízes precedem, por muito, Cristo. Historiadores concordam em séculos, no mínimo. Dessa forma, ao profanar o crucifixo, os Templários revelaram um feixe dessa verdade que apenas eles haviam encontrado: Jesus ri-J.o morreu na cruz. 
Os Templários restantes, os relapsos de Provins se espalharam através de todo o mundo. Tomar (onde o rito da rosa-cruz nasceu centenas de anos antes dos manifestos), Inglaterra, Paris, Magdeburg, Jerusalém e incontáveis outros lugares desconhecidos. O seu Plano já está encaminhado, pois quem já não vislumbrou o significado por detrás de "seis vezes cento e vinte" e o significado da Noite de São João? Os maçons (exceto, naturalmente, os do rito escocês), os seguidores da rosacruz, os jesuítas, o mundo está cheio deles. Vários já fizeram sua parte e o Plano se aproxima da completude. Guildiverni, os reis da França, até mesmo Churchill, seus esforços com o Único propósito de que a terra inteira entoe "Jacques de Moiay foste vingado!" 
22 de Dezembro de 2015. 708 anos após a carreta de feno.


----------



## Casaubon (Nov 28, 2020)

msw141 said:


> Here's a quick and dirty pass through OCR to get this into text, needs cleaned up and then converted to English.
> 
> Hist"ria S'Ivta do Niurdo e a ordcni dos Pobres Cavaleiros de Cristo e do Templo de Salomão os Templários sobreviventes e a sua Nova Ordem Mundial. O dia anterior à queda da Ordem, urna 11-reta de feno partiu da sua fortaleza parisiense, a base de toda a organização. Múltiplos manuscritos lktoriadores mencionam isto de maneira passageira, Como se não passasse de um pequeno detalhe. Lis o próprio thto de que isto é afirmado repetidamente é indicativo de outra coisa, algo maior. Aieuns deles escaparam.
> 
> ...


There is already a translation to English, it's the text in the post


----------



## msw141 (Nov 28, 2020)

Oh I'm sorry, I don't know how I missed that.


----------



## EUAFU (Nov 28, 2020)

I didn't really see anything new in that. This is just one of the thousands of legends about the Templars. It is not even Old since the page indicates that the book was at least thought about in 2015.

In short, nothing new and always the same story that Jesus did not die on the Cross, was taken to France and had children with Mary Magdalene and that his descendants became monarchs across Europe.

This type of information is common in any book on Templars, most of which is based on evidence that the "Templars" themselves created, as "works of art" (usually sculptures in small churches created by the first Freemasons), that is, as evidence really only proves that they believed in what they represented and secretly preached (in this case the heresy of Jesus did not die and had children with Mary Magdalene).


----------



## msw141 (Nov 28, 2020)

Just to be safe, brush some lemon juice on it and hold it up to an incandescent bulb to check for any treasure maps in invisible ink.


----------



## Casaubon (Nov 28, 2020)

EUAFU said:


> I didn't really see anything new in that. This is just one of the thousands of legends about the Templars. It is not even Old since the page indicates that the book was at least thought about in 2015.
> 
> In short, nothing new and always the same story that Jesus did not die on the Cross, was taken to France and had children with Mary Magdalene and that his descendants became monarchs across Europe.
> 
> This type of information is common in any book on Templars, most of which is based on evidence that the "Templars" themselves created, as "works of art" (usually sculptures in small churches created by the first Freemasons), that is, as evidence really only proves that they believed in what they represented and secretly preached (in this case the heresy of Jesus did not die and had children with Mary Magdalene).


I'm pretty sure this isn't referring to that belief (which obviously is false since Dan Brown wrote a popular book on it so it ceased to be occult), but that the crucifixion never happened and that perhaps the figure of Jesus is an outright fabrication. Even with contemporary accounts, this could be a possibility. If there is a theory behind this it surely is something new, so when I get the files I'll update you. Not that I believe in any of this though.


----------



## msw141 (Nov 28, 2020)

Casaubon said:


> perhaps the figure of Jesus is an outright fabrication



Lots of theories like this exist.

One I saw recently was that the story of Jesus taken from the King of Edessa and events in the Jewish Revolt, but are timeshifted from the original 77 AD (don't quote me on this, it's in the video) to a time aligned with the biblical story.  



I believe there are Templar crossovers to this story, or crusades at the very least.  Edessa was one of the earliest targets.


just offering these as examples, not that they will solve your mystery.  Theories on a Jesus coverup abound.  Another that comes to mind was that it was a Roman invention to appease the masses in its vast empire.


----------



## veeall (Nov 28, 2020)

Casaubon said:


> that the crucifixion never happened and that perhaps the figure of Jesus is an outright fabrication.



I tell you the person exists!


----------



## Safranek (Nov 28, 2020)

If the story you've told is true as you've told it, then my take on it would be that your grandfather was in possession of some very damaging documents which had to be destroyed by those whom they implicated.

Its natural he would be viewed as crazy for his 'beliefs', as most on this site seem to have relatives who hold the same view of most of us.

A conscientious person holding on to such documents while realizing their significance can easily head for a nervous breakdown if he is unable to take the necessary steps to disclose what he has/knows. He probably tried but many probably wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole. This is where the frustration begins and the pressure builds internally. He probably approached the wrong individual who gained his trust at some point and set him up for the fall. Many good men shared this predicament in the past and still do at present.

The PTB have always taken meticulous care to leave no incriminating evidence behind regarding their plans and actions and have also been extremely successful in destroying any historical documents that might impede their plans to enslave us. This has been true until recently, however it now seems their level of control has reached an extent by which they are no longer worried about anything coming out as the damage control department has been doing an excellent job to keep the masses from seeing the truth, even if it was put right in front of their faces;

*KGB defector Yuri Bezmenov's warning to America (1984) *

If you find any such documents, the best thing you can do is spread them far and wide on the web to ensure their continued survival. Scan them, translate them, spread them. You can start here


----------



## Forrest (Nov 29, 2020)

EUAFU said:


> I didn't really see anything new in that. This is just one of the thousands of legends about the Templars. It is not even Old since the page indicates that the book was at least thought about in 2015.
> 
> In short, nothing new and always the same story that Jesus did not die on the Cross, was taken to France and had children with Mary Magdalene and that his descendants became monarchs across Europe.
> 
> This type of information is common in any book on Templars, most of which is based on evidence that the "Templars" themselves created, as "works of art" (usually sculptures in small churches created by the first Freemasons), that is, as evidence really only proves that they believed in what they represented and secretly preached (in this case the heresy of Jesus did not die and had children with Mary Magdalene).



My sister does genealogy as a hobby. She has been able to map out over 40,000 of our ancestors. She explains that the problem is, as Americans, we don't have American records going back beyond about 1600. A breakthrough came when she was able to 'cross the ocean' and tie our lines into European royalty of the 1500-1600's. From there she was able to track our lineage all the way back to Jesus. That of course relies on the veracity of said genealogical records. Notice that Miles Mathis usually doesn't trace back past ~1500.

Not saying that the genealogy is true, rather, it's a common gimmick used by the royal lines. Their assumption of divine right would be the motivation for creating these records.


----------



## Felix Noille (Nov 29, 2020)

So far, this is classic old-school Templar conspiracy stuff. Just before the arrest in 1307, which was a farce really and only actually enforced in France, many ships left those shores for various parts. One was York, in Northern England and another was Scotland. They are claimed to have assisted Robert the Bruce at the battle of Bannockburn in 1314 against the English. There is evidence for this emigration and their survival in York Minster and also Rosslyn Chapel, Scotland.

They simply changed their name after that or merged with other orders like The Knights of Malta and the Knights who say "Ni!" 

They didn't invent Freemasonry btw. That was already in existence before their establishment.

There's a great deal of what is technically termed 'cobblers' attributed to the Templars. A lot of people have made their names and money out of films and books peddling this cobblers. It's still going on even today with the TV series 'The Curse of Oak Island' which is only slightly more entertaining than watching paint dry. Nevertheless, they were also closely associated with paganism and 'Gnostic' ideology - which is mainstream 'cloaking' terminology for the Old World Belief System.

I am very curious to see what transpires from the file box. However, @Casaubon *please be careful.*


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 6, 2020)

Almost a week now since the supposed opening of the file box...

Either a hoax or something went wrong.


----------



## veeall (Dec 28, 2020)

From a profile popup:

`Casaubon
...
Last seen Nov 30, 2020`

No updates yet.


----------



## Frenchie (Apr 13, 2021)

If you want, i can help with informations or documents in french as my name says i'm french and i'm quite good in english and spanish too.


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 13, 2021)

Thank you @Frenchie for bringing to the attention this thread. Some time ago (Homer in the Baltic) I found the involvement of a certain Isaac Casaubon (Isaac Casaubon - Wikipedia) in the subtraction of real history (nowadays labeled as myth) by the Scaligerian school. This is beyond casuality in my opinion.

P.S. Nothing against our dear @Casaubon obviously


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Apr 13, 2021)

Can I ask a question that I don't mean offensively but do mean legitimately. Your profile name is Casaubon, who also happens to be the protagonist in Umberto Eco's novel, Foucault's Pendulum. It has been awhile since I read it, and my memory is really stretched on this one. But the pages from your fathers, could very well be taken from that novel. Is it possible that this was the case?

There was definitely a hay cart, 'a message of Provins', and I am fairly sure templars got arrested in order to elicit false confessions of a similar ilk as to in your Grandfathers letter. Although my memory on this book is foggy and I think it may be due a re-read. Whilst there is a fantastic amount of genuine historic research that went into that book, it was ultimately fiction.

Is there any chance anyone here with a fresher memory than mine could corroborate whether the message above is similar to a subplot from 'Foucault's Pendulum'? My apologies in advance if it isn't - as I say my memory isn't what I remember it to be.

(Great book it is, and whilst I do have a copy on the shelf next to me, I do not wish to wade through its pages manually trying to find a specific passage)


----------



## Bitbybit (Apr 14, 2021)

I call bad hoax. The paper also looks torn as it would if you torn itby hand.


----------

